# LBD Elgin?



## Pauliemon (Mar 4, 2019)

Finally finished the wife's "Little Black Dress".


----------



## Pauliemon (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 4, 2019)

Superb!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 5, 2019)

Lace and modern bits a nice touch. Very classy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 5, 2019)

Beautiful bike!! I hope your wife likes it as much as us " CABE Droolers" do!


----------



## TieDye (Mar 5, 2019)

Sweet!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks killer , outstanding job !


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 5, 2019)

i'm a prewar Schwinn nut and stickler for original details but this bike is bitchin'. I love the modern touches done very tastefully and the bike 'flows'-its really nice. who wouldn't like this-she's beautiful!


----------



## Pauliemon (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks all! I didn't want the rack but I was over ruled. I need to get it level.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> Thanks all! I didn't want the rack but I was over ruled. I need to get it level.



I was just thinking I like everything but the rack.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 8, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> Thanks all! I didn't want the rack but I was over ruled. I need to get it level.




I'm thinking it doesn't attach at the axle, there is a spot just above that does the trick, like mounted behind the chain guard.

Semi-educated guess, and no that doesn't mean I came to it after getting hit by a Mack.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 9, 2019)

Great looking bike. I think the lines of the Columbia rack look pretty good with the rest of the bike. Just remember it's for her not you.


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 9, 2019)

What a sexy bike!


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2019)

Very Kool..a lot of attention to detail.   Love the wheels and tires


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 15, 2019)

Love it great job


----------



## ALLEY OOP (Nov 24, 2019)

Bo-da-cious!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2019)

That is Wicked!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 25, 2019)

Now post a pic of the happy wife with the bike or it's a fabled unicorn & there is no such thing


----------



## eeapo (Nov 28, 2019)

Awesome, wouldn't mind having one like it.


----------



## JLF (Dec 6, 2019)

Looks great all black with the highlights!  Nice custom build!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 20, 2020)

Very nice , super cool


----------

